# John Cory & Sons Ltd v Cory Brothers, Cardiff



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been researching the fleet of this company and not doing too badly.

The problem I have encountered is that on some websites they state that this was part of Cory Brother operation. However when consulting contemporary records and official sources they do not appear linked, although in both concerns there is a John Cory.

e.g the wrecksite quote the John Cory & Sons vessels as Cory Brothers. As far as my search has gone I have not encountered, this far, any vessels owned by Cory Brothers.

Can anyone clarify this anomily with do***entary proof if possible.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

welsh heritage site might help

http://wbo.llgc.org.uk/en/s-CORY-SON-1850.html

also

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/William_Cory_and_Son

regards joe b


----------



## Danny O'Neill (Jul 5, 2012)

In 1956 I was EDH on one of Cory's of Cardiff, I do no know which Cory it was.
her name was the "Ravenshoe" , a war built Empire Steamer ON 180154.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Danny O'Neill said:


> In 1956 I was EDH on one of Cory's of Cardiff, I do no know which Cory it was.
> her name was the "Ravenshoe" , a war built Empire Steamer ON 180154.


Morning Danny,

That was John Cory & Sons

RAVENSHOE (5th of name) 
O.N. 180154. 7,295 5,088n. 431.2 x 56.3 x 35.6 feet
T.3-cyl. (24 ½”, 37” & 70” x 48”) by North Eastern Marine Engineering Co. (1938) Ltd, Newcastle.
12.2.1945: Launched as EMPIRE NAIROBI by Short Bros, Sunderland (Yard No. 484) 
4.1945: Completed. Ministry Of War Transport (Lyle Shipping Co. Ltd, managers)
1946 Counties Ship Management, London and renamed DOVER HILL. 
1951 Cia.Nav.Castellana, Panama and renamed BASIL. 
1954 British Steam Shipping Co (John Cory & Sons, Cardiff) and renamed RAVENSHOE 
1956 British Steam Shipping Co. Ltd. and Orders & Handford Steamship Co. Ltd, (same managers).
1960 Plate Shipping Co, Panama and renamed PLATE SHIPPER. Greek flag 
1961 Riza ve Aslan Sadikoglu, Istanbul and renamed UMRAN. 
1966 Lufti Yelkenci Evlatari Donatma Istiraki, Istanbul and renamed TAN 2. 
1968 Scrapped at Istanbul.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

joebuckham said:


> welsh heritage site might help
> 
> http://wbo.llgc.org.uk/en/s-CORY-SON-1850.html
> 
> ...


Many thanks Joe. Now have confirmation of my belief that they were seperate companies.

I am about complete with my associated work on Wm Cory & Son in which Richard Cory 1st also had involvement in the early years c 1860


----------



## CdR (Nov 5, 2012)

BillH said:


> I have been researching the fleet of this company and not doing too badly.
> 
> The problem I have encountered is that on some websites they state that this was part of Cory Brother operation. However when consulting contemporary records and official sources they do not appear linked, although in both concerns there is a John Cory.
> 
> ...





BillH said:


> I have been researching the fleet of this company and not doing too badly.
> 
> The problem I have encountered is that on some websites they state that this was part of Cory Brother operation. However when consulting contemporary records and official sources they do not appear linked, although in both concerns there is a John Cory.
> 
> ...


Hello Bill I read you had some info abt history of the shipping company BRITISH STEAM SHIPPING CO. (JOHN CORY LTD) can you give me some info. I've found a familymember who had sailed on the ss ROATH (3) and was found on a crewlist in Ellis Isl. do***ents. I'm specially interested in the houseflag and funnel colors. 
Chris: [email protected]


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I am presuming with you being specific about ROATH (3) it is the second company of the name

I suspect that what I am about to post will lose the formatting

Bill

*The British Steam Shipping Co. Ltd. (1st)*
Company No: 43074; Incorporated in 1895.
BT 31/6087/43074​
London Gazette, edition 29015, of 22nd December 1914

*The BRITISH STEAM SHIPPING COMPANY Limited.*​AT an Extraordinary General Meeting of the Members of the above named Company, duly convened, and held at Mount Stuart House, Cardiff, in the county of Glamorgan on the 27th day of November, 1914, the following Special Resolutions were duly passed; and at a subsequent Extraordinary General Meeting of the Members of the said Company, also duly convened, and held at the same place on the 14th day of December, 1914, the following Special Resolutions were duly confirmed :—
(1) " That the British Steam Shipping Company; Limited be wound up voluntarily."
(2) " That William Powell Annear, Chartered Secretary, of Mount Stuart House, Cardiff, be and is hereby appointed Liquidator to conduct the winding-up."
J. HERBERT CORY,
Chairman.​
*The BRITISH STEAM SHIPPING COMPANY Limited.*​NOTICE is hereby given, pursuant to section 188 of the Companies (Consolidation) Act, 1908, that a Meeting of the creditors of the above named Company will be held at Mount Stuart House, Cardiff, on Wednesday, the 30th day of December, 1914, at 10 o'clock in the forenoon.—Dated this 18th day of December, 1914.
WILLIAM P. ANNEAR,
Liquidator.​

London Gazette, edition 29102, of 16th March 1915

*The BRITISH STEAM SHIPPING COMPANY Limited.*​NOTICE is hereby given, that the creditors of the above named Company are required, on or before the 19th day of April, 1915, to send in their names and addresses, with particulars of their debts or claims, and the names and addresses of their Solicitors (if any), to the undersigned, William P. Annear, of Mount Stuart-square, Cardiff, the Liquidator of the said Company; and, if so required, by notice in writing by the said Liquidator are, by their Solicitors or personally, to come in and prove their said debts or claims, at such time and place as shall be specified in such notice, or in default thereof they will be excluded from the benefit of any distribution made before such debts are proved.—Dated this 12th Day of March, 1915.
WILLIAM P. ANNEAR,
Liquidator.​

London Gazette, edition 29162, of 14th May 1915

*In the Matter of the Companies (Consolidation) Act, 1908,
and in the Matter of the BRITISH STEAM SHIPPING COMPANY Limited.
(In Voluntary Liquidation.)*​NOTICE is hereby given, in pursuance of section 195 of the Companies (Consolidation) Act, 1908, that a General Meeting of the above named Company will be held at Mount Stuart House, Cardiff, on Wednesday, the thirtieth day of June, 1915, at eleven o'clock in the forenoon, for the purpose of having laid before it 'an account, showing the manner in which the winding-up has been conducted and the property of the Company disposed of, and of hearing any explanation which may be given by the Liquidator; and also of determining, by Extraordinary Resolution, the manner in which the books and papers of the Company, and of the Liquidator, shall be disposed of.—Dated the tenth day of May, 1915.
WILLIAM P. ANNEAR,
Liquidator.​





*The New Ruperra Steamship Co. Ltd.*
Company Reg.No. 68579; incorporated 22nd December 1900

1917: Restyled as
*British Steam Shipping Co. Ltd. (2nd)*​London Gazette, edition of 3rd February 1998, carried 90 day notice to strike off.

London Gazette, edition of 26th May 1998 carried confirmation notice Struck off/dissolved.

*ROATH (3) (1901 – 1917)*
O.N. 115363. 4637g. 2980n. 360.0 x 48.1 x 20.2 feet
T.3-cyl. (24½”, 40” & 68” x 48”) by North-Eastern Marine Engineering Co. Ltd. Wallsend 356nhp
14.9.1901: Launched by Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd. Howdon (Yard No. 93)
24.10.1901: Registered at Cardiff.
10.1901: Completed. New Ruperra Steam Shipping Co. Ltd. Cardiff
1917: Owner renamed British Steam Shipping Co. Ltd. Cardiff
1927: La Sicania Soc Anon di Nav, Trapani, Italy and renamed SENATORE D'ALI
17.6.1933: Arrived at La Spezia for demolition by Cantieri di Portovenere.


----------



## CdR (Nov 5, 2012)

BillH said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I am presuming with you being specific about ROATH (3) it is the second company of the name
> 
> ...


Hi Bill thks yr reaction, many thks. Is there also information abt the houseflag/colors and funnel?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as I am aware, funnels were black and the houseflag that of the parent owner, J. Cory, that being a light blue with a red disc central and a white C in the disc.


----------



## CdR (Nov 5, 2012)

Aye thanks, after a long search I've found Lloyd's Register of houseflags and funnels (edt 1912), both companies were not mentioned in that edition but concidering the mangagers I thought the same...thanks for the confirmation. Have good days for now and stay healthy.....nnnn


----------

